# Volume 58 cover is out!



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## tgm2x (Oct 27, 2011)

Is that Itachi in the middle? Pretty cool


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks sick.


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 27, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks epic to me


----------



## gershwin (Oct 27, 2011)

No Nagato? XD
Itachi is the only that matters)
Awesome!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 27, 2011)

kishi kept it nice and simple. looks awesome.


----------



## Talis (Oct 27, 2011)

Sick golden Susanoo, i asked some guys to color Sasukes Susanoo in that color but to bad nobody did that so far.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 27, 2011)

Where the fuck are Nagato and/or the Kages?! Smh..

Still. Since when did Itachi get a golden Susano'o?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 27, 2011)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> Where the fuck are Nagato and/or the Kages?! Smh..
> 
> Still. Since when did Itachi get a golden Susano'o?



i think it always golden. only the outer layer is red.


----------



## vered (Oct 27, 2011)

itachi is awesome on the cover.
but once again Nagato got trolled by kishi.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 27, 2011)

Really cool cover, was expecting Nagato though.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hot damn! Itachi for the fucking WIN! Great cover, and this will be one of the volumes. Nagato should have been put to the left of Itachi though. Still great though.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 27, 2011)

ohhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiit friend


----------



## goldendriger (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it looked sucky, with Itachi and his gayness, Susano-O? LAME

=O Dat Crow  The crow saves everything


----------



## Gideon G. Graves (Oct 27, 2011)

noob question, does Itachi's Susanoo have 3 arms?
Does the Sauce's also?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 27, 2011)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> Since when did Itachi get a golden Susano'o?


Since now.  First time Kishi has colored it.


Gideon G. Graves said:


> noob question, does Itachi's Susanoo have 3 arms?
> Does the Sauce's also?


Yes. Itachi's holds a gourd from which it pulls _Totsuka no Tsurugi_; Sasuke's a ball from which it creates swords and arrows.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 27, 2011)

ME GUSTA


----------



## Kiss (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice. 

The crow looks awesome, so does Susanoo.


----------



## KyuubiDemonYoko (Oct 27, 2011)

Itachi looks like he should be saying "Come my disciples." 

Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad.

Needs more kyuubi.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks nice and simple. That Susanoo looks pretty beast.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Oct 27, 2011)

Gideon G. Graves said:


> noob question, does Itachi's Susanoo have 3 arms?
> Does the Sauce's also?



Yeah all of them have.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 27, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

Itachi in the middle, golden Susanoo. No Nagato  10/10

My day is complete now. 

Where is your God naw eh


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 27, 2011)

Golden Susanoo? Now I really feel sorry for Sasuke.


----------



## Vice (Oct 27, 2011)

Lame            .


----------



## Prototype (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not really fond of this one. The design seems weird to me.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks nice, makes me all warm inside


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2011)

Itachi on cover = badass


----------



## Lavender (Oct 27, 2011)

Better than the last ones.    The one with the Kinkaku brothers were shit.   Not badly drawn, but shit.    It was too much on one canvas. 


This one is nice and simple.


Plus Golden Susanoo is the besto.


----------



## Mizzkie (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a nice cover, but....how come butterfly Choji made it to the cover and not Gaara!?
Where's Nagato? Where's Bee?

.....At least Boss Crow made it...

That Susano'o got a rape face on.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 27, 2011)

So Itachi is a SSJ now?


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 27, 2011)

chakra is yellow/gold
susano-o is yellow/gold
naruto's KCM is yellow/gold

but it ain't super saiyan
stop that
it isn't cute or witty


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome cover, I like how Kishi captured Itachi's Susano'o going through it's skeleton stage to it's fleshed one.

I gotta say Naruto looks a bit random there doing the Fuuton: Rasengan. The cover kinda hints at the triple threat attack that he, Itachi and Bee did to destroy Chibaku Tensei so I think adding Bee there with the Bijuudama might've been a good addition.

Shame that the other Edo Kages didn't make it there, wanted to see the Nidaime Mizukage's canon colors.

But still, a 10/10 for this cover.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## SaiST (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, nice to see official colors for Itachi's Susanoo. Now that we know it's yellow, or gold, I'm thinkin' that Madara's got the red. 

And Naruto really needs to use the Fuuton: Rasengan more.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> [sp][/sp]



[YOUTUBE]C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]


This is one of the greatest covers we've had in a long time. Itachi as the centerpiece with Susano'o in the background is just awesome; Kishi is really pandering to his growing fanbase. Also, what the hell is Naruto doing? FRS training? 

It's also pretty amusing that Nagato isn't on the cover at all.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 27, 2011)

Itachi's Susanoo's face makes me think of Sage Mode Jiraya


----------



## Judecious (Oct 27, 2011)

It's        whatever.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 27, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Awesome cover, I like how Kishi captured Itachi's Susano'o going through it's skeleton stage to it's fleshed one.
> 
> I gotta say Naruto looks a bit random there doing the Fuuton: Rasengan. The cover kinda hints at the triple threat attack that he, Itachi and Bee did to destroy Chibaku Tensei so I think adding Bee there with the Bijuudama might've been a good addition.
> 
> ...



I think that Bee and Nagato would have been nice additions for the cover.  Anyway, it is nice to finally know the color of Itachi's Susano'o.  Didn't the anime depict it as being red?  It was contradicted again. 



SaiST said:


> Hey, nice to see official colors for Itachi's Susanoo. *Now that we know it's yellow, or gold, I'm thinkin' that Madara's got the red.*
> 
> And Naruto really needs to use the Fuuton: Rasengan more.



That is what I'm thinking.  The moment I saw Edo Madara's Susano'o (and especially the horns on it), I was picturing it as red.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 27, 2011)

Madara's Susano'o should be black. Just sayin'.

Also, I kinda always wanted Itachi's Susano'o to be green. Like rep, and Spiral Energy. 


EDIT: The gold doesn't look too shabby, though.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 27, 2011)

Nagato trolled just like Hanzo was on a recent cover.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Oct 27, 2011)

It looks nice, I like it


----------



## settings (Oct 27, 2011)

Golden Susanoo ftw 

It's great to see the official color. Obviously, Kishimoto is telling us that Itachi is the golden boy of this manga.

Also, nice touch with black feathers and the crow on Itachi's shoulder!


----------



## ZE (Oct 27, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> It's also pretty amusing that Nagato isn't on the cover at all.



Actually, that's good news. You'll see why later.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Actually, that's good news. You'll see why later.



Was this supposed to be ominous? :ho


----------



## ZE (Oct 27, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Was this supposed to be ominous? :ho



Nah. Just to remind people that the "rinnegan won't ever appear again". "Nagato is filler and won't be relevant again." "RS was a farmer" etc. were things people believed at some point.

Seems like people are repeating that when they expect Nagato to stay out of the manga till the end.


----------



## Jaybro (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn nice, very glad I pre-ordered for first print.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 27, 2011)

Itachi pimp n stuff. Epic cover.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a mess, composition is terrible. And I thought Itachi's Susanoo was red?


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 27, 2011)

ZE said:


> Nah. Just to remind people that the "rinnegan won't ever appear again". "Nagato is filler and won't be relevant again." "RS was a farmer" etc. were things people believed at some point.
> 
> Seems like people are repeating that when they expect Nagato to stay out of the manga till the end.



Rinnegan is just Kishimoto's excuse to make eyes even more broken than Sharingan. Which itself is really just a poorly-veiled strategy to give Sasuke another upgrade.

Nagato's little sub-plot is effectively concluded at this point. I'm pretty confident of that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 27, 2011)

Orxon said:


> And I thought Itachi's Susanoo was red?


That's the anime's coloring. This is the first time Kishi has given it color.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 27, 2011)

Bee and Nagato should of been on, even Shisui would be epic but oh well. 
Volume 59 should have: Mu, Mizukage, Kazekage, Raikage, Naruto, Gaara, Ōnoki on it. 
And vol. 60 should have Edodara, Tobidara, and Kabuto.


----------



## ZE (Oct 27, 2011)

Nikuhasbadtasteshi said:


> Nagato's little sub-plot is effectively concluded at this point. I'm pretty confident of that.


I'm not sure Nagato's past, and his relationship with Madara and why he received Madara's eyes, won't be explored. He's still relevant, being an uzumaki alone makes him relevant because there are a lot of things we need to know about the clan. For now, Nagato shares the same fate as Orochimaru, a guy we know is bound to come back. 

I was here when the Pain invasion arc ended. People were pretty sure that was the last time we're going to see the rinnegan, and that Nagato's powers had no relevancy to the plot. In the end, his powers ended up being related to the two strongest clans in the manga, and being part of the plot.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 27, 2011)

No Nidaime Mizukage?....i've been trolled by our great king once again.


----------



## Jaybro (Oct 27, 2011)

vol.59's gonna be all Hinata. Believe it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 27, 2011)

Famine said:


> That's the anime's coloring. This is the first time Kishi has given it color.



Actually, the anime colored that portion of it gold/yellow as well. The outer layer and Yata no Kagami were colored orange-red and red, respectively.

Though the skeleton was also red in the anime. Kishi seems to have changed that, though it could just be because the flesh layer is growing over it.



ZE said:


> I'm not sure Nagato's past, and his relationship with Madara and why he received Madara's eyes, won't be explored. He's still relevant, being an uzumaki alone makes him relevant because there are a lot of things we need to know about the clan. For now, Nagato shares the same fate as Orochimaru, a guy we know is bound to come back.



There's still plenty of Rinnegan backstory to explore without directly going into more of Nagato's history. At this point, all we really need to know for the sake of the plot is how he was able to awaken it.



> I was here when the Pain invasion arc ended. People were pretty sure that was the last time we're going to see the rinnegan, and that Nagato's powers had no relevancy to the plot. In the end, his powers ended up being related to the two strongest clans in the manga, and being part of the plot.



Yeah, Kishi pulled that one off with the grace of a flying walrus.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, so Itachi's chakra colour is yellow, just like our main hero's?  The irony


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting looking cover. I like it!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, really nice.  Love it.
No Nagato though?


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 27, 2011)

Stop bitching about Nagato, he had been in cover several times during Pain Arc, Itachi barely got any chance


----------



## Mizzkie (Oct 27, 2011)

At first glance I thought Boss Crow had a microscopic head.


----------



## Black☆Star (Oct 27, 2011)

Cover lacks Nagato . Don't like it


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually, Naruto on there is pretty randomly placed, it'd be better without it.  Itachi looks boss with the crow on his shoulder, And susano'o transforming is beastly, but it needs something else in place on Naruto.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 27, 2011)

Dat Itachi 



Black☆Star said:


> Cover lacks Nagato . Don't like it



nagato who ? 


look closely, he is inside Itachi's 'bottle'


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 27, 2011)

Shit cover


----------



## DremolitoX (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto completely ruined it.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 27, 2011)

I love it .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 27, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Hey, nice to see official colors for Itachi's Susanoo. Now that we know it's yellow, or gold, I'm thinkin' that Madara's got the red.
> 
> And Naruto really needs to use the Fuuton: Rasengan more.



I really can't put a finger on Madara's. Perhaps it'll be black or blue like Sasuke's.

It sure would be nice to see him use it again, it could be his other option besides Oodama Rasengan and the regular one since it is FRS the one that puts him on danger of not being able to mold chakra again if he over do its with the Fuuton tech.

And speaking about using jutsus, I also wonder if Kakashi will ever use the Rasengan in battle...



CrazyAries said:


> I think that Bee and Nagato would have been nice additions for the cover.  Anyway, it is nice to finally know the color of Itachi's Susano'o.  Didn't the anime depict it as being red?  It was contradicted again.



Nagato doing the CT handseal/pose in the center of the cover and have around him Itachi in his Susano'o, Naruto with the FRS and Bee with the Bijuudama would've been awesome, a much more obvious hint at the finale of their fight.

Well the anime sometimes has to take wild shots at how some techs or characters look like if Kishimoto hasn't show them in their rightful colors in due time. But many people did like the red Susano'o of Itachi in the anime, so the change probably won't be such a big deal.


----------



## Mister (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice cover. I like this color scheme for Itachi's Susano'o better.


----------



## Vice (Oct 27, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Itachi completely ruined it.



I agree with this sentiment.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 27, 2011)

Itachi on the front cover. As it should be.

Naruto's lameness ruins everything.

But then I see Itachi again.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto has tiny blue balls.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> chakra is yellow/gold
> susano-o is yellow/gold
> naruto's KCM is yellow/gold
> 
> ...


You are taking my post way too seriously. It was sarcasm.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 27, 2011)

No Nagato? Still a nice cover though.


----------



## Wizard (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, naruto is in the corner


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 28, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Naruto has tiny blue balls.






Lelouch71 said:


> You are taking my post way too seriously. It was sarcasm.


fair enough

may the forces of evil become confused on the way to your house, lelouch71


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome, and fast post!


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck! I want this. 

Naruto at the side is random though, it looks awesome if they remove Naruto.


----------



## Undead (Oct 28, 2011)

Cover needs moar Zetsu. 

But it's nice. A little bit simple, but nice.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 28, 2011)

Wish it had been a spread of the Edo Kages, instead.


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2011)

No Nagato, WTF is this shit? 

And Itachi's chakra is golden?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 28, 2011)

Well instead of taking Naruto out they could have placed him elsewhere..

But still Itachi's Susano'o is a 10/10


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks pretty boss.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't like it :/


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 28, 2011)

Pretty Lame...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 28, 2011)

Once again it looks likes Naruto was just kind of thrown in there wherever he would fit but the Itachi/crow/Susano'o part is awesome.

The best cover we've had in a very long time. Lately Kishi's been overdoing it by trying to add too many things/characters at once, but this came out great. Barring the awkward Naruto, he stuck with a single character/theme for once.


----------



## Okami (Oct 28, 2011)

Cover sucks. But Itachi looks funny.


----------



## droidsteel (Oct 28, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> I think that Bee and Nagato would have been nice additions for the cover.  Anyway, it is nice to finally know the color of Itachi's Susano'o.  *Didn't the anime depict it as being red?  It was contradicted again.*



Acutally in the anime, it is the same color at that stage:



Its red when it has the armor.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 28, 2011)

Lacks hatred.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 28, 2011)

The cover is awesome  : I love the pose of Itachi and the crow, Naruto's expression makes him really with the feel of "agitated in middle of the battle"; I will expect in the next week the version in HQ to see the details of the expression of Itachi too. 

Anyway I confess that I would have expected Nagato along with Itachi in the cover and I would have liked to see them together; maybe Nagato has been excluded by Kishimoto to make the cover as much as possible similar to that of 51, a perfect parallel between the brothers and their different philosophy, which is also reflected in the appearance of their Susanoo:

PS: provided that in the anime there are elements whose color differs from that given by Kishimoto in his mind and in the manga (the eyes's color of certain people or even the same Rasengan), even during the fight with Sasuke in the anime is possible to see that the color of the body  of the Itachi's Susanoo is golden, only its tengu armor and its "halo" that evidence it is red. Instead the Susanoo of Sasuke has the same color pruprle both for the armor and for his body

*Edit:* droidsteel has anticpated me XD


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 28, 2011)

Bigger size-


*Volume title- Naruto vs Itachi*
*No. Pages-208* ( hence this one might have 11 chapters i.e. 545-555 ,I think)
from-


----------



## gershwin (Oct 28, 2011)

^  Title is totally misleading 
     Should be Itachi vs Crow


----------



## Magikbyrd (Oct 28, 2011)

Vice said:


> I agree with this sentiment.




Completely. Where's Nagato?!

And the great Itachi is front and center?

Sigh, Kishimoto. You never do change, do you?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 28, 2011)

assistant : Ehh Kishi san... Shouldn't the cover have a small nagato pic too ? ... 
Kishimoto : who ? 



I love you Kishi. god bless.

and Golden Susano'o > all


----------



## Magikbyrd (Oct 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> assistant : Ehh Kishi san... Shouldn't the cover have a small nagato pic too ? ...
> Kishimoto : who ?



That's probably how it went.

Kishimoto's got Uchiha stamped on his forehead.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 28, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Bigger size-
> 
> 
> *Volume title- Naruto vs Itachi*
> ...



One of my all time favourite covers. 
Dat Itachi.  Golden boooiii.
I like how Naruto is placed at the right corner. Very nice. I wish he used wind style Rasengans more often though.

---

My favourite Naruto part 2 covers:

*1. Cover 43*


*2. Cover 58*


*3. Cover 52*


*4. Cover 40*


*5. Cover 42*


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 28, 2011)

itachi is on the cover but no nagato? not even bee!? *sigh* kishi sometimes i wonder... 

can't he just get off itachi and minato's dicks for once? 

nonetheless, a great cover.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Bigger size-
> 
> 
> *Volume title- Naruto vs Itachi*
> ...



Awesome. 

So the volume probably covers the whole Sandaime Raikage fight? I think it would be a good cliffhanger for the volume if it ends in 554, with Naruto trying to do the Bijuudama.

And I calling it now: volume 59 will be called "Uchiha Madara".


----------



## Jesus (Oct 28, 2011)

No Nagato...

f u too, Kishimoto.


----------



## ImSerious (Oct 28, 2011)

Should have had Nagato or Bee on it        , but i gotta admit, Itachi looks Badass. Dang son.


----------



## Baby Joe (Oct 28, 2011)

This is mediocre for Kishimoto...absolutely lame. I've seen better.....

And Nagato and Bee could've been on here. That would've made it better. And make Naruto doing something useful instead of standing there with his mouth open (see vol. 46).

I think the crow is the coolest thing on here....looks very good....


----------



## Jaybro (Oct 28, 2011)

How many of you complaining are even paying customers?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 28, 2011)

Jaybro said:


> How many of you complaining are even paying customers?



If you go by that logic, this whole forum would be obsolete....


----------



## Kronin (Oct 28, 2011)

Me is a paying customer and more I don't complain... two for the price of one  Just the other day I bought the volume 47 and I couldn't remember so beautiful the dialogues of Pain to Naruto during their battle ^^

Anyway I think that everyone has the right to complain for the work, maybe If anything could be respectful for the author to buy the manga if you like, but I don't want talk in a moralistic way (also because I would not have the right), especially not on a subject not actually important as to buy comics/manga. But surely it's true that if everyone that like the manga (or anything) in the world decides not to buy the original work but to read it just with scans or other means, this would have been interrupted by long time.

EDIT: @Icegaze: we should start a poll on the most beautiful  cover of the manga when this is over, maybe we could open now only for the first part


----------



## Noitora (Oct 28, 2011)

Not too shabby.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the creativity. Looks good.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 28, 2011)

Bwahahaha, Nagato fanboys

Yeah, i liked the cover.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know what's up with the chakra color for Naruto these days. I think there was even a Jump cover recently where a completely normal rasengan was blue. But Itachi's chakra is golden, apparently.  I wonder what color Madara's Susano'o is.  Maybe he's the red guy?

Otherwise, although it's getting complaints, it's better that Kishimoto didn't shove every character involved in the arc onto the cover, like he has tried to do before.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 28, 2011)

Wtf is this shit? Where is 2nd Mizukage and Clam-sama ?

But Dat Crow


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 28, 2011)

The second stage of Itachi's Susanoo has always been badass - love it.  

...and


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 28, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Bigger size-
> 
> 
> *Volume title- Naruto vs Itachi*
> ...



It looks even more epic now. One of my favorite part II covers. Also it seems like Naruto was thrown pretty random in the cover. It like Kishi spent all the time on Itachi/crow/Susanoo and then realized Naruto was also in this volume....

Also 11 chapters this volume. Awesome. Previous volume with Itachi on cover (vol 43) also had more then 10 chapters



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Awesome.
> 
> So the volume probably covers the whole Sandaime Raikage fight? I think it would be a good cliffhanger for the volume if it ends in 554, with Naruto trying to do the Bijuudama.
> 
> And I calling it now: volume 59 will be called "Uchiha Madara".



Actually since the war started the volumes have been pretty "self contained" in terms of battles. 

Also there is a good chance we won't get to see Edo Kages get a cover. Sandaime Raikage + Yondaime Kazekage were dealt within this volume. Next one has Nidaime Mizukage + Madara battle. And since other Edo Kages didn't get a cover I'm betting next one will be Rinnegan Madara...


----------



## Aiku (Oct 29, 2011)

IT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jso (Oct 29, 2011)

Love it. Dont mind Bee's absence since he was on the previous cover TWICE (in full and in brofist-form lol). Kinda gutted Raikage and Kazekage (edos) wont get a cover appearance now but ah well. By the same token Mizukage and Muu will probably get skipped over in favour of Madara. Cant have everything I guess lol.


----------



## Hamak (Oct 29, 2011)

For a second I thought Itachi was doing FRS


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 29, 2011)

Cover 59 will have the 4 Edo kage + Naruto and Gaara, don't worry guys.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome cover.

Is there an even higher resolution version out there?


----------



## Kronin (Oct 29, 2011)

The tankobon is out in Japan the day 4 november, until now we must wait for the cover scanned in HQ.


----------



## Dei (Oct 29, 2011)

Great cover.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2011)

meh, itachi wank cover


----------



## Kyosuke (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the cover


----------



## Mochi (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaybro said:


> How many of you complaining are even paying customers?



Me 

....


----------



## Kamen Rider (Oct 29, 2011)

Itachi with the crow and golden Susanoo looks badass


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2011)

I read wiki and vol 59 will be=

# 556. Gaara vs. the Mizukage!! (我愛羅VS水影!!, Gaara Bāsasu Mizukage!!)
# 557. Steaming Danger Tyranny!! (蒸危暴威!!, Jōki Bōi!!)
# 558. Kabuto's Trump Card?!! (カブトの切り札?!!, Kabuto no Kirifuda?!!)
# 559. Reinforcements Arrive?!! (増援到着?!!, Zōen Tōchaku?!!)
# 560. Madara Uchiha (うちはマダラ, Uchiha Madara)
# 561. That Power (その力, Sono Chikara)

I predicted 59 cover will be include madara, narto, gaara, and onoki


----------



## Blaze (Oct 29, 2011)

Great cover the crow, susanoo and Itachi.


----------



## TheAboundingBoy (Oct 30, 2011)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Sorin (Oct 30, 2011)

Average  .


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

Itachi confirmed Rikudou Tier with golden chakra


----------



## Kumanri (Oct 30, 2011)

Itachi's Susanoo looks kind of barbaric, no wonder he died casting such a broken jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Naruto's chakra is blue again? Okay!


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 30, 2011)

^
It's wind style that's why. His normal Rasengans are yellow but mixed with wind chakra they are blue. Kishi has been consistent with that. Never mind Shonen Jump magazine covers.


----------



## Klue (Oct 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> It's wind style that's why. His normal Rasengans are yellow but mixed with wind chakra they are blue. Kishi has been consistent with that. Never mind Shonen Jump magazine covers.



But isn't Sasuke's Raiton techniques always colored purple? And I'm sure I have seen his wind release rasengan colored yellow.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 30, 2011)

Cover is just awesome! I don't even mind that Nagato is missing (and I like him more than Itachi).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> But isn't Sasuke's Raiton techniques always colored purple? And I'm sure I have seen his wind release rasengan colored yellow.



His FRS has always been consistent white/blue-ish when Kishi colors it. There was one time (somewhere around Kakuzu pawnage) that FRS appeared orange-reddish, but Kishi probably didn't have a color for FRS back then. Or also possible: Naruto had slitted Kyuubi eyes KN0, so that could explain the orange reddish FRS color

Also SJ cover are not colored by Kishi. So thats not his mistake. 

As for Sasuke's always Raiton being purple, wouldn't surprise if that is due his "special Uchiha chakra"

Like how White Fang produced a "white chakra"


----------



## Hexa (Oct 30, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> His FRS has always been consistent white/blue-ish when Kishi colors it.


Kishimoto talks about how he's not consistent on the FRS's color in the artbook.

*Kishimoto*"For both the Rasengan and the Rasenshuriken, the colours are randomly decided. I should really make up a proper rule."​
So, I don't know how consistent he is.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> I read wiki and vol 59 will be=
> 
> # 556. Gaara vs. the Mizukage!! (我愛羅VS水影!!, Gaara Bāsasu Mizukage!!)
> # 557. Steaming Danger Tyranny!! (蒸危暴威!!, Jōki Bōi!!)
> ...



Madara will be on cover 60, I am willing to bet on it. The 4 Edo Kage, Gaara and Naruto will be on cover 59. Do you know why I don't think we will see Madara on the next tome's cover?
Well, I believe that it would be a sort of spoiler for Kishi's tome-only readers if Edo Madara is shown on the cover before seeing chapter 559.



Klue said:


> But isn't Sasuke's Raiton techniques always colored purple? And I'm sure I have seen his wind release rasengan colored yellow.



His raiton jutsu are blue-ish white and purple only when he is in the cursed seal form.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2011)

No Nagato?

Pretty shitty.


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 30, 2011)

Itachi's Gurren LagannSusanoo pierce the heavens"


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 30, 2011)

It just reminds me that Naruto never used Fuuton Rasengan ever again


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 30, 2011)

Naruto with his tiny FRS ruins it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 30, 2011)

_yawn_ **


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 31, 2011)

Quite beautiful I must say, even with naruto in there.


----------



## Addy (Oct 31, 2011)

ok, for those of you who don't know how this cover was made.  

kishi "finally, an awesome cover "
editor "what is this? "
kishi "my new cover. it has everything in it. itachi "
editor "aren't you forgetting something?"
kishi " nagato maybe? no problem, i will just add him here."
editor "no, he and his arc were filler. think harder."
kishi "....who?"
editor "naruto!!! the main character? that everyone loves?"
kishi "bu, but he has 10000 covers already with him and he wasn't the star anyway  i already gave him that crappy minakushi savior background you requested so much and even that shitty minakushi volume cover that is only good for a chapter cover instead of the kyuubi, and madara vs minato cover i wanted to do "
editor "i don't give a shit, put him in somehow. i have a degree in editing so just do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "
kishi "fine "

when the cover came out?
editor "the fuck?????????? why does naruto look more like a crappy irrelevant copy past edit rushed in? "
kishi  "you only said that naruto should be on there but not how "


----------



## Yachiru (Oct 31, 2011)

Itachi.. the star here


----------



## Stratogabo (Oct 31, 2011)

HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.

It looks fucking sick. What I'm wondering, if that's just his regular Susanoo in his complete form, or it's a whole new upgrade, just like Sasuke's when he got EMS. Itachi ftw.


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 1, 2011)

Stratogabo said:


> HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.
> 
> It looks fucking sick. What I'm wondering, if that's just his regular Susanoo in his complete form, or it's a whole new upgrade, just like Sasuke's when he got EMS. Itachi ftw.



Itachi confirmed SSJ 

He's gonna reach his prime soon.


----------



## Sniffers (Nov 1, 2011)

Extremely nice! Never liked the red colour on Susanoo. This golden glow is just plain awesome!


----------



## Yachiru (Nov 1, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Extremely nice! Never liked the red colour on Susanoo. This golden glow is just plain awesome!



The same glow that Naruto has with RM


----------



## withering blossoms (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet--wait... oh, now I see. Susano'o. lol, Nagato isn't important enough to be on the cover.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome Cover. Itachi's badass as usual, just standin' there looking boss. Naruto seems thrown in just for the sake of it though. He's just sorta there in front of everything screaming at his rasengan . Good cover nonetheless, though Nagato's addition would have been really nice.


----------



## Brian (Nov 2, 2011)

kinda dry, needs some sauce


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Extremely nice! Never liked the red colour on Susanoo. This golden glow is just plain awesome!



Suits the 'golden boy' of the manga don't you think ? 

*Yellow Slash* of Konoha seeing I  ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 2, 2011)

Itachi. Like a boss. Fuck yeah. Awesome.

Now I patiently wait for a cover with Madara, Tobi, Itachi and Sasuke. Just the four of them would be ideal, specially if its pre-rinnegan Tobi(better mask) but I wouldn't mind if he threw in Fugaku, Kagami, Izuna & Shisui too. The great Uchiha clan cover needs to happen.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Nov 2, 2011)

holy    shit


----------



## InFam0us (Nov 2, 2011)

Itachi looks great. Naruto spoils it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice cover 

Itachi's Susanoo looks great!


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 6, 2011)

How u gonna have nagato going in and take a whole cover for wack ass susanoo'o???!!!

im disappointed. expected more.

Kishi totally sucks uchiha dick. shouldnt have thought otherwise.


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2011)

the vol title made me laugh. naruto vs itachi!! i call it deliberate.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally volume 51 is out (where I live) and the funny thing is that cover looks alike the new one. The titles too lol



#51: Sasuke vs. Danzou!!
#58: Naruto vs. Itachi!!


----------



## takL (Nov 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Finally volume 51 is out (where I live) and the funny thing is that cover looks alike the new one. The titles too lol



:amazed true both sasuke and itachi are in the centre with the right eye closed 
although itachi isnt knitting his brows


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 6, 2011)

I prefer the Sasuke cover over Itachi's, because it is symmetrical. In 58 cover, Naruto is in one-side nothing on other while in 51 Danzou and Madara cover both sides. Also, Sasuke's susano'o looks menacing. Itachi's picture is smaller while in 51, Sasuke's is bigger hence, his faical expression is more clearly visible. But the +ve point on 58 compared to 51 is the crow on Itachi's shoulders.
@Majin Lu, I'm curious what version that cover is ? Language and publishing company. Also, you get to buy in shops or on line ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Finally volume 51 is out (where I live) and the funny thing is that cover looks alike the new one. The titles too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That makes Nagato's exclusion more obvious. He could've had the place Danzo had on ''Sasuke's cover'' on ''Itachi's cover''.


----------



## Sniffers (Nov 6, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> The same glow that Naruto has with RM


Yeah, he should've been main character. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Suits the 'golden boy' of the manga don't you think ?
> 
> *Yellow Slash* of Konoha seeing I  ?


Yellow Slash. I like it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 6, 2011)

@ PoinT_BlanK

Poor Nagato D:

@ Takl

Yeah, their closed eyes are the same too  Sasuke is mad.



tkROUT said:


> @Majin Lu, I'm curious what version that cover is ? Language and publishing company. Also, you get to buy in shops or on line ?


Brazilian version
Language: Portuguese
Publishing company: Panini Comics

I can buy it in shops and online.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Finally volume 51 is out (where I live) and the funny thing is that cover looks alike the new one. The titles too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two put together look pretty awesome.

I think that Bee should've been placed morphing into the Hachibi in the other side facing Naruto and behind Itachi's Susano'o should be Nagato's Rinnegan eyes, to tell that they were all fighting him.

Still, the cover is very cool.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

HQ version is out! 

*here*


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 9, 2011)

itachi in the middle/main focus, naruto in the side where he belongs and no nagato

LOL nagato fans... it just gets worse and worse for ya doesn't it? itachi making ur boy irrelevant once again hahaha


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> HQ version is out!
> 
> *here*



I can't see it dude.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Finally volume 51 is out (where I live) and the funny thing is that cover looks alike the new one. The titles too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There 2 look really nice, but the one with Itachi is better.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 9, 2011)

Not bad, could have been better.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 9, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I can't see it dude.



*HQ SCAN OF COVER 58*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violence (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> *HQ SCAN OF COVER 58*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 nice!


----------



## lathia (Nov 9, 2011)

Did no one seriously catch that Nagato was indeed in that cover? You just have to look hard enough. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's a joke guys, It's upsetting that he wasn't there . Stupid Kishi-​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 9, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> *HQ SCAN OF COVER 58*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## Blaze (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the HQ cover.


----------

